# Dedicated deadlift bar recommendation



## Viduus (Jan 16, 2019)

Lookin at the Rogue Ohio Deadlift Bar. Anyone have anything bad to say about it? Anything you prefer over it for a similar price?


----------



## Jin (Jan 16, 2019)

Viduus said:


> Lookin at the Rogue Ohio Deadlift Bar. Anyone have anything bad to say about it? Anything you prefer over it for a similar price?



The gym didn’t come with one or your looking for additional?

thats on my wishlist so I’m curious to see the response.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jan 16, 2019)

I want that bar also.  I lift in my basement so moving the weights around more than I enjoy, especially squat day


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 16, 2019)

For anyone pulling less than like 700, you won't see huge differences between the Texas, rogue and okie dl bars. Find one on sale and go for it.  I have an okie


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jan 16, 2019)

I have a Texas DL bar. I like it. 

I don’t think a DL bar is necessary for anyone who’s not a serious powerlifters and pulling over 500 on the regular.


----------



## Viduus (Jan 16, 2019)

Jin said:


> The gym didn’t come with one or your looking for additional?
> 
> thats on my wishlist so I’m curious to see the response.



Nope, just older unmarked power bars. Looking to slowly get a fee specialty bars and upgrade the existing ones.

I was looking at the three Pillar recommended but the various reviews slightly leaned towards the rogue followed by the Texas then okie bar. 

Everyone seemed to agree the differences were almost non-existent for the average lifter. POB confirmed.


----------



## ToolSteel (Jan 16, 2019)

The rogue is very cost effective. Really good knurling.


----------



## snake (Jan 16, 2019)

I never felt a difference with a regular bar or Texas bar but my style was not a Grip-it and rip-it. I preferred to load my body slowly. Good knurling is what's important to me.

 Made the mistake of squatting heavy with a DL bar one once. The weight butterflies and at the bottom when you're headed up, the weight is still headed down.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jan 16, 2019)

snake said:


> I never felt a difference with a regular bar or Texas bar but my style was not a Grip-it and rip-it. I preferred to load my body slowly. Good knurling is what's important to me.
> 
> Made the mistake of squatting heavy with a DL bar one once. The weight butterflies and at the bottom when you're headed up, the weight is still headed down.



used to love watching the random idiot that would bench with it.


----------



## ToolSteel (Jan 16, 2019)

DieYoungStrong said:


> used to love watching the random idiot that would bench with it.


Jol made me do that for my shoulder shakes. Worked great but had to look awful.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jan 16, 2019)

ToolSteel said:


> Jol made me do that for my shoulder shakes. Worked great but had to look awful.



That's different.

I'm talking about random **** boi's grabbing it with no idea that it's a deadlift bar and looking like they are doing banded kettlebell benches haha.


----------



## Gadawg (Jan 17, 2019)

The deadlift bars at my gym only bend when you grip them narrow like during a deadlift. I love benching with them because theyre one of the few bars in the whole damn gym that arent bent. 

If they flex at all during benching, I cant feel it.


----------



## Viduus (Jan 17, 2019)

Gadawg said:


> The deadlift bars at my gym only bend when you grip them narrow like during a deadlift. I love benching with them because theyre one of the few bars in the whole damn gym that arent bent.
> 
> If they flex at all during benching, I cant feel it.



From what I’ve seen and what POB mentioned, they only make a difference around 700. The bar isn’t for myself and it’s more of a novelty item to make others feel strong. They extra length might be interesting though.

FYI, went ahead and picked up the Rogue Ohio Deadlift Bar. I’ll let you guys know what they think.


----------



## kittensandkilos (Jan 25, 2019)

Currently using a texas bar but have used rogue bars in the past. I agree you won't see much difference out of them all so just find the best deal and go for it.


----------



## Viduus (Jan 29, 2019)

The Ohio Deadlift Bar came in this week. First person who pulled with it set a PR. Nothing but fantastic feedback all week.

Highly recommend it now.


----------

